

Ask HN: Getting a job abroad - vbrenny

Hey Everyone!<p>I have been working with server engineering and administration on high-demand environments for almost 6 years now - and I'm happy with my job, but not with the place where I live. I'm in Brazil, and I wish to move to somewhere else, preferably Europe (but I'm considering oher places).
I have a decent english and a good german, and obviously native portuguese.<p>Now, what do you think that would be the best way to go? Sending resumes from here, traveling to another country and visiting some companies, try to join a big international company and hope for expatriation?<p>Thank you!
======
sixtofour
Do some research on where your skills or interests are concentrated, then
visit/vacation in some of those places.

At the same time, research requirements for working immigration in the places
you would want to move to.

~~~
vbrenny
About the immigration, I filed for a german citizenship. I don't know if it is
going to be accepted, but with the documentation I've sent this is hard not to
succeed.

And I will visit some places on my next vacations.. but I'm not sure about the
reception I'm going to have. Any tips on where to go / how to contact the
companies?

